
The Solid-State Lithium-Ion Battery – Has John Goodenough Finally Done It? - Osiris30
https://www.axios.com/battery-pioneer-1528047409-d0515380-1881-4e96-891f-3763eaa84666.html
======
jasdsadg
I think it is good enough

